# Next South East Meet in May



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

*Next S East Meet Venue*​
Southend1376.47%Margate423.53%


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I say we meet up in May - date tbc but probably mid month...

venue suggestions from everyone please....I'll add to the poll


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

You are more than welcome to join us. its not that far to drive on a Sunny Sunday.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] http://********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41561


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

whilst I like the idea, it seems a bit far for me...is anyone else from the s east wanting to go to southampton...?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

ttmonkey said:


> whilst I like the idea, it seems a bit far for me...is anyone else from the s east wanting to go to southampton...?


sounds good but to far for me as well


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

ttmonkey said:


> whilst I like the idea, it seems a bit far for me...is anyone else from the s east wanting to go to southampton...?


To far for me too unfortunately.  Thanks for the invite though :wink:


----------



## R11NGR (Nov 22, 2004)

im down for the southend one!

been waiting for a southend one as its over my way and is great day if the weather is good!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like Southend will be likely.... :wink:


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

The Southend one was good last time, a few nice ladies posing on the cars, i'm all up for that :wink: Look here: http://www.wak-tt.com/southend1103/southend1103.htm

Saul


----------



## loopee (May 8, 2005)

yeh i wouldent mpopping down for this one even though i have a done up 206 but looking for my 225 haha


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will be armed and doing my Davina McCall bit yet again if this goes ahead  . Just give me permission next time for girlies to be drapped on ya bonnets and sat in your motors boyz  :-*


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

When is this event taking place???


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the 22nd of May at around 2pm in mind....how does that suit everyone..?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

good date for me will becollecting my TT on the 20th  :twisted:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> I have the 22nd of May at around 2pm in mind....how does that suit everyone..?


Sounds great.......

except I'm already doing......

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41561

Is this too far for my fellow South Easters????

Kev


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

it's a bit far Kev...I did ask if anyone wanted to go further out and the consensus was no....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttmonkey said:


> I have the 22nd of May at around 2pm in mind....how does that suit everyone..?


Suits fine here 8) . And the venue?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I've only been to Southend twice so someone with better knowledge than me will have to choose....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The last one we had we all met out side the Big Casino along the front. There abouts anyway because directly outside are allocated spaces for those going to the Casino only. . It's a two way stretch with ample parking in the middle of the road and heaps of speed cameras so be careful 8). There is a big Rossi's ice cream shop near it too  :twisted: . Could use the casino as a meeting point before parking all over the chevrons ouside the arcades and finding some totty like I did before [smiley=policeman.gif] ....ooops sorry Mr Officer :-*


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

okay ...done...!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

I should be able to make that if all goes to plan and I pick my baby(car) up on the 20th(fri)


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds good folk...see you all there....anyone else joining our sea-side trip..?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

sounds good, but have to work that day  Have fun!


----------



## Ali (Apr 21, 2005)

i m up for it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wonder what the weather will be like? :lol: . Hot and sunny or cold wet 'n' windy!

Had better wear my hotpants under my jeans if the weather turns hot :lol: 8).


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Hotpants....me too.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> Hotpants....me too.....


Are you going to wear your hot pants too in this and then walk down the seaside wiggling your bum? 

I hope you find the man of your dream in Southend...good luck. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I hope to make this event too. But I refuse to wear hot pants. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttmonkey said:


> I have the 22nd of May at around 2pm in mind....how does that suit everyone..?


I have just realised this date is a Sunday! I have all my dates mucked up and thought it was a Saturday! Can it be the Saturday please?  :-*

Vlastan thanks for the wake up call :twisted: :-*


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm fine with a sat if everyone else is....

anyway I thought that was Brighton for the man of my dreams..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awww sweet :-* . Saturday everybody hip hip hooray 8) .

Vlastan please leave your hot pants at home and bring your trunks instead for some deep estury sea diving and mud fight! :lol:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

well come on guys, I think we need an official date as I want to plan my first weekend owning a TT.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Sat it is unless someone has an objection...damn...need to polish up the old girl on Friday now....!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok that will be my first day of ownership so I can guarantee my car will not be polished.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So? Is this on?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

yep definite...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> So? Is this on?


Why would there be any reason not to be? But if it pisses down with rain and is windy you always back out :lol: . TART! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > So? Is this on?
> ...


It is not my fault. I may be British now, but I carry Greek genes inside me. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


But you can't say 'sheep', 'shit' and 'ship' properly like us twenty player brits :lol:  :-*


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


But I can say them properly in two other languages. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Yes, sign language with your hands and the other with your nervous head twitch! :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in for this if it's on Saturday 

I'll be driving from from Hemel Hempstead as I'll be at another car meet there from 1pm, so if there's any TT'ers coming over the top of the M25 then we could meet at South Mimms like last year and convoy in from there. I know Southend pretty well so ideal for those Southend virgins


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

It will be this sat mate...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

What time?? might be in the area on er... "a mission" so if you see a dark fellow dress straight out of the milk tray adverts of days gone by, and he's in a blue TT. that would be me!

How about a themed meet? We could have a 007 theme. wonder who'd be my miss moneypenny....?

sorry... long day... not eaten.. need wine!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

2.00PM was the agreed time...


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

2pm? Ok, I'll meet you all down there later on.

ttmonkey, you've got PM.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Depending on the completion of me getting my TT on fri/sat and permission from teh gf. 
I will come and am willing to meet at South Mimms.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

So how many going to this then? can we get a show if hands...? If its more than one man and his dog then I might come down with my whippet from the cold harsh north! Brrrr! can feel the sea breeze from 'ere!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG Lozzy are you one of those northerners that takes whippet down toot pooob for a stiff 'alf and a dog bowl of guinness for toot dog? :lol:

Anyway no 'might' about it young man you know you are definately on your way right now!  .

Us southerners are a bit soft so beware 8) :-*


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Outside that ice cream place would be a good meeting point and its always sunny in southend!

So whos going then?

Anyone want an induction kit for your TT, its going cheap!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wondered how long it would be, before you looked at this thread Christophe


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Had to be done :lol:

Its not a proper meet unless WAK and your good self are going!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! Thank you :-*


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

okay ladies & gents - see you in Southend outside or near to the casino on the front at 2.00pm...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So did anybody go?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

well I did


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

and me too ...... !!!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

any pictures?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

no pics seeing as I didn't see anyone else there....we ended up going for some fish & chips along the front


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

heres a pic!

You buch of jessies!! I make it down all the way from LEEDS to your blummin' meet, and you don't even show up??!?? This is not good for north south relations... let me tell you :evil:

At least I discovered two tree Island for my troubles... 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So there was 3 of you then?

Who is this bloke in the pic? Is this Abi?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I escorted Loz to Two tree Island ... my little hidaway      ... Oh my word we had fun with all those humps and you ask Loz about his reversing driving tac tics on the jetty ... I almost pooed myself with his driving skills!!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Proof positive that you southerners don't give it much pasty behind the wheel!

I offered abi a dukes of hazard style jump across the water at southend. Went down a jetti to near the waters edge. she got a bit jumpy so I reversed back up ( a little be quick ) I guess the fact that there was only a foot either side and drop off into the sea made her a little anxious... :twisted:

Just practicing for my audtion: "Smokey and Bandit - Bandit goes to Leeds!"

just need to see if I can do it wearing a stetson and a stupid mustache now... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good meet though eh Adrian  !

I knew you would love Pizza Hut too :lol: . The starter at that place was the highlight of your day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . Thought it was gonna come alive and jump atcha like you were going to at the waiter! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

The waiter got off lightly! think in hind sight should have waited for the other restaurant... that effing student was looking for a slap. why is it that girls are so much better at handling customers who they have failed to deliver the goods to than blokes. that girl was great. that lad nearly didn't make it home :x

People, how hard can it be to bring a starter before a main course when you only have 4 other tables to wait on in the whole restaurant? I'd have thought that was covered in basic training... :roll:

But when you get it wrong to start whining about how its not your fault and the kitchen have messed it up and well, "if I was hiungry, I'd just eat it" he said. I nearly let him wear it! let alone eat it. HAve you seen the film "falling down"? it was like the burger scene... I'll say no more... :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it down  I was at the other car meet until nearly 6pm so didn't think anyone would be left by the time I got there. Didn't realise there wouldn't be anyone there full stop 

Loz, that's a mission from Leeds!! Glad you had some at least


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

bugger just see this post today aaarrggghhhh im 5 days late shite bollox assholes.... nevermind


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> bugger just see this post today aaarrggghhhh im 5 days late shite bollox assholes.... nevermind


 :lol: ... You could always arrange another one by starting a new thread and making the venue Sible Headingham ........ ON THE BEACH! :twisted:  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

id rather go to someone elses arranged event im new to this form and still just finding my way plus im just a wee shy young lad


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > bugger just see this post today aaarrggghhhh im 5 days late shite bollox assholes.... nevermind
> ...


Sible Hedingham is NOT a coastal location so it can't be on the beach.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Who said you would be invited? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i tihnk beings im new to this it should be a one on one meet with me and abi at sible hedingham.....just so to break me in gently to all this meet buisness


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG  :lol:  :lol:  . I will certainly not be bringing the bikini now then! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

woooooooooo hoooooooooooooo ya gunna go butt neked then :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet you do! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ill go butt neked if you do


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

And no football on the box this time!

Also I went to Margate the other weekend for a spin in the motor and the motorway was better than the seaside town.

Saying that Herne Bay just before was better but thats only by a little.

You know Southends the best!!!!!!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

so another southend meet...? hopefully we'll actually see some tt's this time...!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe make it one evening instead


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ill go to the next one if theres a next one and if anyone turns up


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

two black 3.2 roadsters....hmmm....okay - will look cool....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

esp if its a hot day or night..... plus we will be the only TT's as it seems no one bothers to turn up lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

However if youve got expensive mods on your car i aint coming til i get some on mine i dont wanna be the poor mans TT :lol:

Bugger just noticed youve got a 05 now im gunna look really poor... youll get all the chicks :evil: :lol:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

better get some mods done fast then...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

oh i got the armrest if that counts


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

that'll do for the time being...will show you a milltek, bmc air filter, etc so you can start planning ahead....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice!  so when we going to do this meet then


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm open to suggestions - you folk tell me when....any sunday is best...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Work sundays can get to southend about 7pm though


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

A poll from everyone is in order...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

youve got one more star than me so you have seniority....So its up to you mate  your the boss you can organise


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

oh dear...okay then...!

www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic ... 348#482348


----------

